# Snakehead on BCTV ch 11 news



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Snakehead on BCTV ch 11 news now


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I just saw that - nothing in their nets today, other than a few minnows and a good sized carp.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

too bad they did not let us know so we could offer to rehome the fish<G>


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt they will be rehoming it. It will likely be killed.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder if they will do an autopsy to see what it was eating?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

B.C. scientists begin hunt for dangerous snakehead fish - The Globe and Mail


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why dont these brains of science just go ask ludds where he saw it , and go out there and toss in a baited hook, problem solved..


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

they tried netting but caught carps bullheads goldfish and a red ear slider, no snakehead. do pet stores take back sliders?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nope, could have been "infected" in the wild, to dispose of a res turtle your supposed to "rehome" it yourself or turn it in to the spca or another agency for reptiles, which most likely doesnt exist


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I wonder if the snakehead came from a home aquarium. Maybe it got dumped in the water because it got too big for the tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dont even imply that wrong eyes read that and it will spin into a whole other realm of bad
trust me you guys dont want to end up like australia with a complete ban on everything


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If it was smart, it climbed out of the pond and walked away. :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol no kidding...it's had more than enough time. Not the smartest bunch out there I tell ya....couple evenings with a fishing pole & I would have already caught it. :bigsmile:


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

I saw this on the 11 o'clock news last night. I wonder if the "experts" are going to be back today?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

How about some of the Vancouver / Burnaby BCAers making a fishing trip to the lagoon?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

FYI,
Retailers in BC have already been contacted regarding this issue and weather retail stores sell Snakeheads or not. Also questions regarding T&T. The odds of this not having ramifications are slim to none. Something will happen with the importation of this species for sure, cant avoid it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well boys anyone have a plan to do a mass order of snakeheads in the near future, because if i can get some exotics i will go in, i have set up an additional 80 gallon and a 90 wide in the last 2 days so i have some more space, 
wouldnt mind some of those guys especially if there gonna get the axe, 
nothing out there more entertaining than a bullseye snakehead plowing through a cloud of 200 convict babies... all im saying,


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

^ had this discussion with a buddy the other day....not good news. hopefully if any ramifications are made, it will only pertain to snakeheads and not spill into other species. 

its very unfortunate that one irresponsible/unaware person put that fish in the lagoon and caused this little media uproar (blown out of proportion btw), it's likely to cause some reviews on importing exotic species. it should be a solid reminder to anyone that isn't already aware of the environmental issues surrounding the release of their overgrown "pet" into the wild. same goes for aquatic plants that can be also considered invasive. really hoping this whole thing doesn't seriously affect our import regulations for any species. just venting my 2 cents....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the globe and mail just called me and asked if i would do another interview regarding my irritation with the articles they printed haha, I agreed to write something and send it in so if anyone has any thoughts on things that should be incorporated in my speel please lemme know now.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

scratch that , the guy called me back and was asking me where to get snakeheads , what retailers, where when and why, sounds to me like he was fishing for someone to point the finger at , in addition he told me he got my number off of a post i put on here, I told him that I wasnt going to help them point the finger at any of our retailers on bc, so in learning what i have learned you guys be cautious about what is posted, I had no idea that they would be on a hobbyist forum trolling for scapegoats.

Turns out Dizturbed one <john> you were right from now on I will be extra diligent about my postings and be sure not to put anything that could be taken out of context.
I tried to tell him the real issue is there is no drop off for unwanted fish, an spca of sorts, but he wasnt interested in hearing that just wanted to know who had snakeheads , what retailers so Im no longer participating at all, 
I offered facts and video but was double talked and it swung back to the retailers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

here is what was in my inbox

Hi Shawn,



Thank for taking a few minutes with me on the phone this afternoon.



Here’s my contact info so you can reach me.



As discussed, if you are able to find any pet stores in BC that sell snakeheads, please let me know.



Also, if you can get in touch with your friend Trevor, please pass along my info to him and let him know that I’d like to hear from him when he has a minute.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

In my experience, many reporters are like a lot of politicians, realtors and lawyers...lying scum. A typical reporter seems to decide what the story should be (in this case it's "giant killer fish that walk on land and eat your pets and babies") and then tries to bend the facts to fit their version of "the truth". So much for actual investigative journalism.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no doubt, im done with it, 
im gonna have to hustle though if i wanna get some sneaky snakes for my collection before this go sideways,


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

snakehead i saw in film looks like t&t live fish. tons of asian people believe releasing live fish bring them good luck and fortune. not doubting there might be other smaller snakeheads in ponds but don't believe different species could crossbreed. hopefully i'm corect in my assumption.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was watching something the other night that said , they eat snakehead soup after surgeries and such cause they believe they have some medicinal qualities they will help them through recoveries & heal faster. Also I thought I heard t&t weren't allowed or atleast they didn't sell them live. That they killed them before they left the store.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see thats what i was wondering if the "snakehead" as a food is a cultural "food" or if it had some religious tie, therefor making the sale of snakeheads for the means of food fish *or* religious nature 
basically you cant ban someones cultural or ethnic food right or can you ?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

An easy law would be " Dead fish sales only"
you pick the live fish they kill it and wrap it for you.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike I was told thats how they were sold there to begin with, but turns out some were selling them live. According to the front page of the Burnaby Now, T&T has halted the sales of live ones now.

Being this is Canada, not Asia..... I think it safe to say they can ban it. It's non native and can cause "significant environmental damage" as far as they are concerned. Besides it doesn't really have a religious tie to anything. I don't think Good luck and medicinal healing powers really fall under the religious category. 
My thoughts are if they ban any snakeheads it will probably only be the northern ones, as they are the only one that poses any kind of threat.


----------

